# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  ԱՊՊԱ

## vahan77

Ձեզանից որևէ մեկը ապահովագրե՞լ է իր ավտոմեքենան: Ո՞րն է այս կամ այն ապահովագրական ընկերության առավելությունը, ինչի՞ վրա պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել:  Մի երկու առաջարկ դիտարկել եմ, սակայն չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ, եթե օգնեք  :Smile:

----------


## car_man

Ես արդեն ապահովագրել եմ Ինեկոբանկի միջոցով: http://inecobank.am/index.php?page=t...5&color=B8DB7C
 Շատ գոհ եմ, առաջին հերթին, որովհետև ԱՊՊԱ հայտը օնլայն եմ լրացրել, և դա ահագին արագացրել է գործընթացը: Բացի դրանից, ես իրենցից նվեր եմ ստացել AutoCard վարկային քարտ, ու ԱՊՊԱն ապառիկ եմ վերցրել  :Wink:  Ու քանի որ ԱՊՊԱ-ն ես իրանցից եմ վերցրել, առաջին տարին քարտից անվճար եմ օգտվելու: 
Ընդհանրապես AutoCard-ը միայն ԱՊՊԱ-ի համար չի նախատեսված, իրենք համագործակցում են բազմաթիվ կազմակերպությունների հետ, որոնցից ես ավտոմեքենայիս համար ապառիկով ապրանքներ եմ գնել (բացի դրանից, րրպես Ինեկոյի հաճախորդ զեղչերով եմ առել):

----------


## Sevak123

Ես էլ եմ կարդացել Ինեկոպանքի ԱՊՊԱ ծառայության մասին ու ինձ շատ հետաքրքեց: ՄԻ քանի օր առաջ գնացի բանկ մանրամասներն իմանալու ու ինձ շատ բարեհամբույր ձևով ամեն ինչ բացատրեցին ու հարցերիս պատասխանեցին: Ինձ առաջարկը շատ դուր եկավ:

----------


## Ազատ0520

Կարծում եմ, շատերին կհետաքրքրի, որքանով է ինքը տիրապետում ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրին ու որքանով կարող է պաշտպանել իր իրավունքները: *appa-menq.am* կայքում *թեսթ* կա, որը լրացնելուց հետո ոչ միայն կարող ես հասկանալ ինչ գիտես կամ չգիտես, այլ նաև գտնել չիմացած հարցերի պատասխանները: Եթե ԱՊՊԱ-ի հետ առնչություն ունեք, առաջարկում եմ լրացնել թեսթը, ու գրել կարծիքներ դրա մասին: Թեսթը այս հասցեում է "*ԱՊՊԱ ԹԵՍԹ*":

----------

Bruno (23.05.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, մարդ կա, ով Կասկոյա արել?

----------


## Artyom

Ժող ջան կարող ա տեղյակ լինեք, եթե տվյալ մեքենան ապահովագրված ա մի մարդու անունով, բայց 2 հոգի պետք ա վարեն, նոր պայմանագի՞ր ա պետք կնքել, թե՞ հնի մեջ հնարավոր ա փոփոխություն կատարել՝ համապատասխան գների տարբերությամբ վճարում կատարելով:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող ջան կարող ա տեղյակ լինեք, եթե տվյալ մեքենան ապահովագրված ա մի մարդու անունով, բայց 2 հոգի պետք ա վարեն, նոր պայմանագի՞ր ա պետք կնքել, թե՞ հնի մեջ հնարավոր ա փոփոխություն կատարել՝ համապատասխան գների տարբերությամբ վճարում կատարելով:


Վարորդների ավելացումը կատարվում է անվճար, պահանջվող փաստաթղթերն են` անձնագրի պատճե, վարորդական իրավունքի պատճե, ամբողջ պրոցեսը տևում է մի քանի րոպե, նոր պայմանագիրի չի կազմվում, առկա պայմանագրին կցվում է ավելացված վարորդի տվյալենրը:

----------

Artyom (15.05.2012)

----------


## specialist

> Վարորդների ավելացումը կատարվում է անվճար, պահանջվող փաստաթղթերն են` անձնագրի պատճե, վարորդական իրավունքի պատճե, ամբողջ պրոցեսը տևում է մի քանի րոպե, նոր պայմանագիրի չի կազմվում, առկա պայմանագրին կցվում է ավելացված վարորդի տվյալենրը:


բա ինչքան գումար ենք ավելացնում՞

----------


## keyboard

> բա ինչքան գումար ենք ավելացնում՞





> Վարորդների ավելացումը կատարվում է _անվճար_, պահանջվող փաստաթղթերն են` անձնագրի պատճե, վարորդական իրավունքի պատճե, ամբողջ պրոցեսը տևում է մի քանի րոպե, նոր պայմանագիրի չի կազմվում, առկա պայմանագրին կցվում է ավելացված վարորդի տվյալենրը:




*Անվճար*

----------


## Artyom

> *Անվճար*


Չեմ կարծում, որ անվճար լինի, քանի որ ում անունով, որ գրանցված է, ունի 3 տարուց ավել ստաժ և 23 տարեկանից մեծ է, իսկ ում անունը պետք է ավելացվի 23 տարեկանից փոքր է և չունի 3 տարվա ստաժ: Երևի թե գնի տարբերությունը պետք է մուծվի:

----------

specialist (16.05.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Չեմ կարծում, որ անվճար լինի, քանի որ ում անունով, որ գրանցված է, ունի 3 տարուց ավել ստաժ և 23 տարեկանից մեծ է, իսկ ում անունը պետք է ավելացվի 23 տարեկանից փոքր է և չունի 3 տարվա ստաժ: Երևի թե գնի տարբերությունը պետք է մուծվի:


Դրա մասին տեղյակ չեմ, ես ավելացրել եմ մի քանիսին, բոլորովին անվճար :Smile:

----------

Artyom (16.05.2012), specialist (16.05.2012)

----------


## h_jak

ԱՊՊԱ-ի գումարը մի քանի վարորդների դեպքում հաշվվում է ամենա "վատագույն" դեպքով և վճարվումա գումարի տարբերությունը, իսկ բուն ավելացնելու գործընթացը անվճար է.

----------

Artyom (16.05.2012)

----------


## Artyom

> ԱՊՊԱ-ի գումարը մի քանի վարորդների դեպքում հաշվվում է ամենա "վատագույն" դեպքով և վճարվումա գումարի տարբերությունը, իսկ բուն ավելացնելու գործընթացը անվճար է.


Իսկ եթե պայմանագրի ժամկետի համարյա կեսն անցել է, ամբողջ գումարի տարբերությու՞նն է վճարվում, թե՞ մնացած ժամկետինը:

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ եթե պայմանագրի ժամկետի համարյա կեսն անցել է, ամբողջ գումարի տարբերությու՞նն է վճարվում, թե՞ մնացած ժամկետինը:



մնացածինը

----------

Artyom (16.05.2012)

----------


## Bruno

ՀՀ ԿԲ-ի կողմից գրանցվել է Բոնուս-Մալուս համակարգի կիրառման կանոնների փոփոխված տարբերակը

http://www.paap.am/datas/zlawdocs/cf...ba513fcee4.pdf

----------

keyboard (10.11.2013), VisTolog (11.11.2013)

----------

